
Baghdadi Story Reveals Divided – and Broken – News Media - Reedx
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/political-commentary/baghdadi-trump-washington-post-headline-fox-news-904945/
======
duckMuppet
Yeh I'm not sure this author understands his audience.

Further, I'm not sure any intellectually serious person has taken ANY U.S.
news based outlet serious for 5 or 10 years now.

